# Replacement seat cushion



## stevendohm (Feb 27, 2011)

Does any one know were you can get replacement seat cushions for a garden tractor. I have seen exact replacement vinyl and foam on e bay. you remove old vinyl and foam and install on old metal pan.Is there a manufacturer of the different styles. I have a GT2000 bolens orignal seat is getting raty.Can not find whole seat that has same bolt pattern.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If you want it original- id take to an upholstry shop and have em professionally recover it - i dont think itd be too much.

If you just want any seat- TSC and Northern tools carries a variety of different seats - they arent that cheep tho.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe these folks can help.
Bolens Tube Frame Tractors


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

talked to a friend who has an upholstery shop and he said if it's a one peice molded seat, your better off buying a new one because most shops are not able to do molded seats...if they are an old two peice seat then not a problem but with the rising costs of everything it would most likely be about the same to redo a seat as to buy a new one


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

For a replacement I'd also check with Surplus Center. They usually have a decent selection.

Surplus Center


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Replacement seat*

I am not that familar with the bolt pattern on your seat but a have a LT 1000 and just replaced the seat this week with one from northerntool for $29.It is good quality metal pan construction and very comfortable.OEM seats were ranging from $120 to $220.Maybe this will help ya out.


----------

